# happy puppy



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

living the good liife chillin in the ja cuzie (sp?) what a frgin cutie


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Very cute picture.Chica only likes to be in the pool*


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

if the water is on warm and the shower head on that massager thing shes ok. the pool she'll do some times.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just look at that face. Somebody is spoiled.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, thats good. Buster HATES the bath. It's hard to get him into the tub.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

when im taking a shower she even trys to get in with me. she'll sit there and bark till i let her in but some times i dont.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a cutie!!!! I love that picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what a cutie! My pups do the water, but not with that much enthusiasm! she looks so happy!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

she just loves water, well as long as it's warm. she is alot different then all the other apbt i had in the past, they would try to the bitter end to stay out of water or take a bath.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

That has to be one of the happiest looking pups I've seen in a while.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you. she's only been with us for a few weeks but she looks very happy to be here with us. i take her almost every where i go if the misses don't have her. i try to socialize her with as many different size and breed dogs as possible so she will be dog friendly as possible and she seems to love that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its so cute when they love the water. Lol.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

that is to funny, at first i thought u put bubbles in the water. lol


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Chica loves baths. I take her to work with me all the time. So you can say she got use to it. PLus i put her up in day camp so she can play with others*


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

My Queenie hates taking a bath, walking in the rain, or even when I water the lawn. I envy this pic to the max!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

some dogs just don't like water, when there young and if you use warm water you might be able to change that.


----------

